# Best Wireless N Receiver



## kureng (Jun 15, 2008)

I am maybe getting a new Wireless Receiver.... my campus already implement their wireless internet, seems they use the new Wireless N Router which cover a large area. If anyone using Wireless N Receiver, please give your review about the product you are using... and what the best of all the brands/model?

plus, im using Vista SP1.. please make note if the product does not support Vista or doesnt have Vista driver...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2008)

i am using the Encore Electronics ENLWI-N adapter and it works really well with vista sp1. i suggest downloading the drivers before you install the card. the disc that comes with the adapter doesnt have the latest vista drivers on it.


----------



## kureng (Jun 17, 2008)

does anyone using Linksys or D-link wireless N receiver? any comment...?


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 17, 2008)

i would get a router with some minipci slots and use a minipci N card that way you know what your getting and can put in something new if/when technology changes


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> i would get a router with some minipci slots and use a minipci N card that way you know what your getting and can put in something new if/when technology changes



huh? he doesnt need a router tho, only a receiver.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 17, 2008)

I use the D-link DWA-522, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127219, and am now happy with it since SP1 came out for Vista.  I use to have alot of random disconnects but it seems after installing SP1 my wireless connection is alot more stable.  I recommend though if you get this do not use D-Link's drivers but pickup Atheros drivers, http://www.atheros.cz/.  Much more stable than d-links.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 19, 2008)

recever, like a wifi card or something?


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 21, 2008)

I was using a D-Link extreme 'n' wireless adapter (http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=531), and was very pleased with it - it had great range pickup (I could pick up all 7 of our neighbor's networks), and kept perfect speed and synch with our 'n' router . . . backwards compatible with 'g' and 'b' as well.


----------



## kureng (Jun 23, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> recever, like a wifi card or something?



yeah.. receiver same as wifi card, or wifi adapter


----------

